# Snows gonna be in ND next week?



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

I am goin up to north dakota hunting this coming weekend and i am wondering if there will be some snows for me to hunt there? are there lots of ducks? candas or specks? Let me know how your hunting is going too.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of the state is now a skating rink.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

There's more hunters than birds, so.......


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

There probably will be some, just look for the sections with 5 trucks around them and try and try to win the pre-dawn race. Most of the northern third of the state is almost completely frozen, I'd try south.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Absolutely, especially since we are already shooting smaller groups in SD
Shot 6 on Sunday


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Trevor was that by LP?


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

sdgr8wthnter said:


> Trevor was that by LP?


Nope, north eastern part of the state.


----------



## dropem21 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are from Minnesota, stay there.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow... People with your attitude give the game a bad reputation...


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

dropem21 said:


> If you are from Minnesota, stay there.


If anything this is motivation to get out of Minnesota and come hunt your state.... seriously......... :roll:


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

dropem21 said:


> If you are from Minnesota, stay there.


I guess someone doesn't want minnesota boys killing "HIS" birds. :evil: :evil: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just Lock this crap it is driving people off the site.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, I didnt think a simple photo would start something so ridiculous. Honestly, its hunting.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Locking the thread is not going to fix the problem. Get rid of the trouble makers. My suggestion would be to have dropem 21 make a apology or be banned. bluebird is correct this kind of crap drives people away from this site.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> Locking the thread is not going to fix the problem. Get rid of the trouble makers. My suggestion would be to have dropem 21 make a apology or be banned. bluebird is correct this kind of crap drives people away from this site.


10-4 on that O.H..

Used to be alot of cool guys on this site, that no longer visit because of the B.S. and standards some have...


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think every one needs to chill it doesent matter if people know were you hunt no one owns every peace of f##king land.


----------



## Sifty (Sep 8, 2007)

This site has gotten so bad.

It is unbeleivable that a person has a question and has to put up with smart a** answers.

If you have nothing but B1TCHING to do,don't do anything.

People act like the wildlife in the area they hunt is there's.

I have been coming out to ND for the past 15 years and have had one bad experince. Other then that the people I have meet have always been very nice and very helpful.

The negitive posters on this site are giving the good people of ND a bad name.

Sifty


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you are taking the banter serious then you may have a problem worth looking into. It's just kids who have nothing else to do that like to ruffle feathers. It's up to you as an adult if you are one to ignore such foolishness unless you find it humorous as many of us do. Tell'em to shove it where the sun don't shine and move on! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

buckseye said:


> If you are taking the banter serious then you may have a problem worth looking into. It's just kids who have nothing else to do that like to ruffle feathers. It's up to you as an adult if you are one to ignore such foolishness unless you find it humorous as many of us do. Tell'em to shove it where the sun don't shine and move on! :beer:


Bingo...........That is it in a nutshell. Goes back to the forum demographics question in the open forum. I suspect that the average age has dropped significantly over the past few years on this site and that has contributed to the demise of some areas of the forum. That is a big part of the problem...........That, and all you out of staters want MY birds!!!!!  :wink:

Just kidding, now don't get all riled up!!!!


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

If i never read any of the forums on here i would have taken it as if north dakota residents were some of the nicest and genuine people i have ever met... so far i have yet to meet one that isnt in person... but you come on this site and it feels like theres some hate group against minnesota hunters.. so dropem21 dont worry.. if i see one of your birds when im enjoying your state next week... i wont even click off the safe buddy :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

POS!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

what a mess trying to use this site


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i was with on that shoot it was pretty fricken fun. and omfg there are some true winners on this site


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't let a couple hotheads get you going, there's always a few new one's showing up who say stupid things like this to get a rise out of people.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

spend a couple of weeks over at pirate 4x4! you'll get a good thick skin and stupid little comments (like some here) will just bounce off! of course, this is NOT pirate 4x4. people are expected to conduct themselves with a modest amount of dignity and respect. this is a great site. period. the trolls usually get outnumbered quickly. a joke is a joke, but some things do unfortunately get posted that are not in good humor. keep your chin up. people in north dakota are still the friendliest in the nation.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey just to let you all know I'm complaining about the site not working not your hunting stuff, congrats on whatever your getting.

Still not working!!


----------

